# An Awful day yesterday - A Great day today



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Ran out to the farm yesterday morning before our football game with a goal of completing the sight of this new to me rifle. After the results of shooting on 9/26 - I felt it would be an easy task to finish up... + I wanted to shoot brand jackets to test blow back. It was an awful morning!!!

One positive - shooting new jackets with the Lehigh vent liner did significantly reduce the amount of crap in the breech area. It still got dirty - nothing on the scope and a light coating on the forward part of the bolt.

Since it was to be a quick trip I waled the target out to the 100 pen. Came back and loaded up a Sierra .458/300 grain bullet. These bullets in the past have been very accurate for and they are cheaper to shoot than my hunting bullet. They were terrible - I could not get two of them in the same neighborhood.

Frustrated with that decided I would try some Lehigh .458/275 grain bullets and again in the past the have been excellent shooters. A little better but again un-acceptable. I almost broke out a box of Noslers, but nixed that thought and with frustration packed up and head back to town.

Shoot I wasted 10 new plastic disc's and shot 4 expensive bullets $1 per shot and I almost wasted another 4 Nosler at near a buck a bullet... Dang!

On the drive home I was thinking why could that gun shoot so well @ 50 and be so far off at 100? One of the thing s that I noticed... was in my other Knight 50's I can shoot a Lehigh .459/277 grain in the Orange sabot and get it down the barrel very well. Today shooting the .458's I could get them to start and go down about 1/2 way with normal pressure but after that it was a struggle... the bore really tightened up. Again since the gun was new to me I did not think much of it at first. But then I started thinking about Shawn's struggles with this gun and maybe it might be a problem with the gun.










When i got home I stripped it and cleaned the bore - to the point of completly stripping every thing out and running boiling water through it to open the pores and strip them. Re- oiled and dry patched. I then again tried to load a .458/300 grain Sierra - same thing nice smooth relatively easy push to about halfway down the bore - then tight...

At this point I thought might as well - 100 stokes of JB's - clean the barrel again - load again - just like magic it pushed all the way through with a even consisten push - happy camper...

Headed to the rock pit this morning to check it out... Mounted a target grabbed 10 clay pigeons - walked the target to 100 yards - spread the pigeons out from 75 to 116 yards.

Came back to the truck patch the barrel with a windex patch - shot two primers patched again and loaded. The bullet/sabot went right to the bottom as hoped... Sat down at my portable bench - sighted in on the target - the got this wild thought - changed to one of the 100 yard birds. Bang! no bird. Did that 9 more times - 6 shots with a Sierra and 3 shots with a Lehigh - Never did shoot the paper target it was much more fun to shoot the pigeons and I even had an onlooker watching... Next... loaded up all my gear and came home. Not a single problem loading and not a miss - I FEEL GOOD... now if I can just find one of Spitpatches secret Magillas - I will be even a happier camper....

Speaking of which going camping/scouting this weekend...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang Mike you like them expencive bullets don't ya?
Good report though. Was the bore ruff or just tight?

Finished the extracting yesterday and shipped out 20 pounds of honey, You need any?
Got to ship out 10 pounds of honey and 2 pounds of bullet lube wax to a fellow in Texas this afternoon.

Gona start shooting soon myself. got to find a sabot that works with the 300gr. Speer GD's in the 54.
Really should order more MMP purple 54 sabots for the 50 cal bullet.

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*yooper*

I am thinking there was just a collection of burnt-baked gunk in the lower half of the barrel... When I got the gun I looked very carefully at the barrel but it looked like a mirror in there so at that time I was unconcerned. But I think I have it now...

Ya! we could use some honey!!! I wish I had some purple sabots to trade.. .actually i could get some ordered up and send them to you - what da ya think?

I have a gross of 45/54 sabots if you might be interested in any of those or Havester 45/50 both 'crush rib' and regular.... just so you know


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sort of a crud ring then I suppose?

Don't worry about any exchanges at this point I still feel I'm behind from the care packages I recieved already.
Have to finish straining some and bottleing so holdon for a bit.

 Al


----------

